
DNA: The Code of Life - sundarurfriend
https://medium.com/@bert.hubert/dna-the-code-of-life-12db4a17c66d
======
sundarurfriend
The original 'DNA seen through the eyes of a coder' writing that led to this
talk: [https://ds9a.nl/amazing-dna/](https://ds9a.nl/amazing-dna/)

